# Pushing Daisies this week



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Season Premiere is 8/1/08 according to network but it is not listed in Tivo program guide. I have season pass but To Do list says no upcoming episodes. Is this a problem with Tivo's source for programming guide? I think Tivo needs a better source than they are using. Many of the shows listed have zero or boiler plate information and Tivo lists them as repeats when they are in fact new episodes.
This is especially noticeable on cable channels such as the Golf channel but it happens on broadcast networks as well.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

ABC.com shows October 1st, not August 1st.



> Returns Wed Oct 1st 8/7c


http://abc.go.com/primetime/pushingdaisies/

phox


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Just saw an ad saying that was indeed pushed to oct 1st


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

I doubt it was ever scheduled for 8/1, actually, because it was never a Friday night show -- and it was long ago reported that it was coming back "in the fall."


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Yup; I've kept a very close watch on all premiere date announcements for all the shows I watch, and there were *no *announcements about Pushing Daisies returning in August.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Hmm, I guess I had a brain fart, then. Oct. 1 it is! 
Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Although I wish they were rerunning Season 1 this summer -- I saw all the episodes in SD, and now that I have an HD set, I'd love to watch them again in HD.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

trainman said:


> Although I wish they were rerunning Season 1 this summer -- I saw all the episodes in SD, and now that I have an HD set, I'd love to watch them again in HD.


This show looks absolutely beautiful in HD!

I can't wait for the return. August would've been nice but I can hold out for an October premire


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

trainman said:


> Although I wish they were rerunning Season 1 this summer -- I saw all the episodes in SD, and now that I have an HD set, I'd love to watch them again in HD.


I wish they were reairing it too. Missed recording the episode entitled "Bitter Sweets." Don't really want to watch the streaming version off of abc.com. Hope they reair some in the fall maybe. Halfway through episode one and loving it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

trainman said:


> Although I wish they were rerunning Season 1 this summer -- I saw all the episodes in SD, and now that I have an HD set, I'd love to watch them again in HD.


It's not HD, but it comes out on DVD Sept 16, according to Amazon.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

mattack said:


> It's not HD, but it comes out on DVD Sept 16, according to Amazon.


It's also coming out on Blu-ray on September 16. And that is HD.


----------

